# Pink Floyd reunion?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

David Gilmour won't rule it out. See the BBC interview.:whistling:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/6music/news/20080527_pink.shtml


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What would really be nice is if he and Roger Waters could work out something to tour together.onder:


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

That would be fantastic!!

If they ever did a quality HD taping of it, I would DEFINITELY get it without question.

My guess is if Dave and Roger can get along long enough to make a great HD show on BD, it would sell without a doubt.

Just the thought of that team practicing hard for 6 months to get it all right, then a HIGH quality audio and video production, with the end result being a great concert, makes me want to spend lots of $ !!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They would rack up some bucks ... and I would travel to go see them... a loooonnnnnngggggg ways if necessary.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll see ya there Sonnie!!


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

All I can say as being a generation or two after Pink Floyd's hay days is I hope so because they are brilliant and I would love to hear them live.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We were at their 1994 Division Bell concert in Birmingham, Alabama... it was absolutely awesome!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

The recent Roger Waters _*Dark Side of the Moon*_ concert wasn't bad either!


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife and I saw Roger Waters nearly 2 years ago on the DSOTM tour. Wonderful show, but, I would like to see a full blown PF show as well. I'm sure getting tickets will be impossible, but, we will sure try.

I saw an interview with Roger not too long ago and he also said that he would be open to a reunion... time will tell, I guess.


----------

